# how to reset Finder from command line?



## scacinto (Oct 26, 2005)

I was recently running a series of processes with video running from another machine which I had opened via firewire in my G5.  The other machine attempted to show the annoying "preview" quicktime panel in the column view when I accidentally clicked on a video segment.  This froze my finder.  I searched through my index of handy command line commands but was unable to find a way to reset or restart the finder.  Of course, I'm not really sure what the finder is, but it annoys me that I was forced to reset via sudo reboot because all of the reset, restart commands are accessed from the finder.... which was frozen.  gross.
Can anyone explain to me how the finder works and a nice way, if possible, to restart or reset it should this nastiness happen again?  I appreciate it.

thanks,

-S


----------



## barhar (Oct 26, 2005)

'... if possible, to restart or reset it ('Finder') should this ... happen again', try <option> click on the 'Dock' based 'Finder' icon, and from the menu presented - select 'Relaunch'.


----------



## scacinto (Oct 26, 2005)

yeah, I'm not getting that option.  The only right-click or command option that appears is "hide".  Nothing pops up when I option click it so I'm not sure what you're seeing or doing.


----------



## Cat (Oct 26, 2005)

killall Finder

Should do the trick. Finder will re-launch automagically.


----------

